
Be sure to read Google Chrome's fine print - soundsop
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10030522-2.html
======
arockwell
"By submitting, posting or displaying the content you give Google a perpetual,
irrevocable, worldwide, royalty-free, and non-exclusive license to reproduce,
adapt, modify, translate, publish, publicly perform, publicly display and
distribute any content which you submit, post or display on or through, the
services. This license is for the sole purpose of enabling Google to display,
distribute and promote the services and may be revoked for certain services as
defined in the additional terms of those services."

I'm really confused by the wording of this term. Is this saying that I'm
giving Google a license to display anything I submit through my chrome
browser? That's pretty scary if I'm reading this right...

~~~
wmf
This sounds like a cut-and-paste from some other Google TOS and it will
probably be fixed after enough people complain. (Note: A browser isn't a
service.)

~~~
ksvs
I'm not disagreeing with you, but it's interesting how willing we are to cut
Google a break. When they do something that sounds evil, we just assume it was
an oversight and that they'll fix it. Imagine our reaction if Microsoft
released something with this clause in the TOS.

~~~
cstejerean
It's called building a reputation. If a company consistently does the "right"
thing, people start to trust it and give it some leeway when it screws up.
Unfortunately for Microsoft they have pretty much ruined their reputation as
far as I'm concerned (most recent example of a MS screw-up is the OOXML
circus).

~~~
altano
This is completely bogus. Google has been much worse about privacy than
Microsoft. OOXML or how much you hate Windows or whatever has nothing to do
with privacy.

------
smakz
Sounds similar to the gmail TOS - whereby they generate ads based on the
contents of your email.

Seems like they will add adwords content to the browser shell at some point,
if they are so inclined.

